# Radiation Shield



## lsalvador (31 Jul 2009 às 12:07)

A Ambient Weather lançou um Radiation Shield "low Cost" o SRS 100 por 34,95$ e ainda tem a versão XL que custa mais 5$.

Parece ser uma boa opção em relação ao da Davis, pelo menos em termos de custos.







 Versão XL






 Versão "normal"

Fonte : Ambient Weather


----------

